# Isch liebe Gentoo

## zinion

Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal was loswerden:

Ich habe bisher schon Linux genutzt (SuSe ist auf meinem root-Server, Redhat bei mir im Keller aufm Server und mit Mandrake hab ich mal experimentiert).

Seit ich jetzt den Athlon64 habe, hab ich mich natürlich nach was passendem umgeschaut und habe gentoo gefunden.

Ich habe von Stage1 installiert. Ok, das hat irre lange gedauert und es sah abschreckend kompliziert aus aaaber

1) Ich kenne mein System von grundauf, habe viel gelernt über Sachen wie fstab etc.

2) Die Installation hat weniger (fast garkeine!!) Probleme gemacht als einer dieser ganz-fertig-Distris

3) es ist ein Maßanzug für mein PC  :Very Happy: 

4) Es hat Spaß gemacht und ich bin stolz

*daumenhoch, geile Sache

...nur mal so als Erfahrungsbericht  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

und wieder ein zufriedener kunde  :Very Happy: 

hatte früher auch mal gentoo am start, war damals schon klasse aber portage  ist seit dem neuesten update wirklich bequem geworden, gentoo rult einfach  :Smile: 

ps: ich weiß gar net was immer alle haben mit langsamen desktops, früher hatte ich gnome 2.2 mit nvidia-treiber (grauenhaft langsam), jetzt gnome 2.8 mit generischem treiber für ne poplige radeon...ich merk gar keinen unterschied in der gui geschwindigtkeit zu windows, ohne treiber und ohne prelink

kann mir nicht erklären was man da bei wem verbessert hat, aber "danke"

----------

## toskala

ja sehr fein, wieder ein schäfchen mehr im pinguin-pelz... äh, ja  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> hatte früher auch mal gentoo am start

   :Shocked:  Ja, und jetzt?

Ich hab ja was binäres für meinen ollen Laptop gesucht, aber irgendwie...naja, dev-util/debootstrap kriegt vielleicht nochmal 'ne Chance, aber auch nur nebenbei natürlich!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CaT

ja man hört immer gerne wenn neue leute zu gentoo finden. ich weiss nicht warum ich so lange gewartet habe. es hat wirklich viele coole features und eben das neue portage hat super sachen dazugekriegt.

----------

## papahuhn

Hi,

erstmal vorweg, ich bin auch begeistert von Gentoo.

Allerdings kann ich nicht behaupten, dass man bei Gentoo so viel mehr lernt. Überall gibts ja emerge hier, emerge da.

Mit der fstab sollte man unter jeder Distri umgehen können.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Gentoo einfacher als andere Distris, die ich bereits kennengelernt habe. Redhat/Fedora hatte ich vorher drauf, und war damit eigentlich auch recht zufrieden. Mit Debian Woody kam ich allerdings gar nicht zurecht. Alles war irgendwie komplizierter als Fedora und Gentoo.Last edited by papahuhn on Thu Oct 28, 2004 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe durch gentoo einiges gelernt, da man die configs anpassen muss und die treiber selber installieren muss.

Klar, kann man auch bei SuSE, aber da ist alles schon voreingestellt und man macht sich einfach keine gedanken darüber.

----------

## hotkey

Ich finde Gentoo auch klasse. Was mich am meißten fasziniert ist das man auf einem minimalen System aufbaut, während man bei anderen Distributionen so viel Schrott mit installiert den man gar nicht braucht. 

Lediglich der Kernel macht mir manchmal kummer, aber für solche Dinge gibt es ja das Forum hier  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

ja, gentoo ist das beste  :Smile: 

allerdings hab ich nen zu lahmen rechner.

athlon 1,2 gh, 1280 mb sd ram und gforce 3.

nutze waimea aber wenn zu viele fenster auf sind kommt er ins stocken und wenn ich xdirectfb benutze sowieso.

ich brauch einen neuen rechner  :Smile: 

----------

## zinion

@papahuhn:

Klar sollte man bei jeder Distri mit fstab umgehen können aber nur während der gentoo-Installation lernt mans auch  :Wink: 

Und das du sagst gentoo ist einfacher als andere Distris:

Da stimme ich dir ja genau zu. Es ist theoretisch komplizierter für einen Anfänger (ok Anfänger bin ich nicht aber so tief im Innenleben war ich bei Linux noch nicht) aber mit dem Hanbuch gar kein Problem. Die anderen Distris wollen gerne einfacher sein, alles automatisch machen und produzieren dadurch ihren ganzen Ballast und viele Fehler. Ausserdem weiss man nach der Installation von gentoo, wo man zum Beispiel bei Netzwerkproblemen nachgucken muss, nach SuSe-Installation guckt man nur doof.

----------

## zappi

Hi,

ich bin von Slackware zu Gentoo migriert.

Allerdings nur weil mein neuer Rechner ein Amd64 ist.

Gelernt habe ich sehr viel mit Slackware, so dass mir die Gentoo installation nicht allzu viele Probleme machte.

Inzwischen läuft auch alles einigermaßen rund, auch dank der Suchfunktion hier im Forum.

Eines muss ich aber bemängeln:

Gentoo macht faul, manchmal vermisse ich den guten alten Dreisatz.  :Wink: 

Ein Glück dass ich wenigstens mein XFCE4 CVS noch mit der Hand aktuell halten muss.  :Very Happy: 

greetz zappi

----------

## ralph

 *zappi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo macht faul, manchmal vermisse ich den guten alten Dreisatz. 
> 
> Ein Glück dass ich wenigstens mein XFCE4 CVS noch mit der Hand aktuell halten muss. 
> ...

 

Denkste Puppe.   :Very Happy: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays#fluidportage

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/

----------

## zinion

HaHa Geil.

Also mal echt, ich finds schon cool so. Ich mein ich muss mir doch nich die Finger wunstippen um hart zu sein, Gentoo ist schon ziemlich cool und man kann alles selbst bestimen was passiert, da is nich zu viel automatisch  :Smile: 

----------

## zappi

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *zappi wrote:*   
> 
> Gentoo macht faul, manchmal vermisse ich den guten alten Dreisatz. 
> 
> Ein Glück dass ich wenigstens mein XFCE4 CVS noch mit der Hand aktuell halten muss. 
> ...

 

Danke für das Zerstören meiner Illusionen.  :Confused: 

Was mach ich denn jetzt nur mir meinen Fingern, ich glaube ich packe meine Strat wieder aus.  :Wink: 

greetz zappi

----------

## ralph

 *zappi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mach ich denn jetzt nur mir meinen Fingern, ich glaube ich packe meine Strat wieder aus. 
> 
> greetz zappi

 

Tja, Gentoo rockt!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

